# Help me out guys!



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Petronius is correct, they are Gyromitra esculentas I wish I could find the article about a couple that live in West Branch that ate them all their lives, till that one meal that put the toxins over the limit. Anyway they were lucky, and only ended up in wheelchairs.I'm thinking the article was from the Flint Journal, back in the 80's. Back then it was thought you could boil the toxins out of them. Also is it me, or anyone else, but I can't get your links to work, Petronius.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Oldgrandman said:


> But I know and have know many people who do and have eaten them, not one died from it.


When my grandma lived "up north" in Antrim county, we were up there every spring on a pretty regular basis. I accept the data and the science, and am not endorsing eating them in any way, shape or form. However, I will say that, every early spring, many, many people up there would pick the beef steaks. Old and young. They all boiled them and they all picked them in large quantities. Nobody ever died. Nobody ever got sick. Some of these people were in their 70's and 80's. Again, I believe you shouldn't eat them, its just weird that I saw so many people do it, for so long, and nothing ever happened.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

This is all I could find ( for right now ) on Gyromitra poisonings.


United States
In 2004, a total of 2,438,644 toxic substance exposures and 1,183 deaths were reported to the American Association of Poison Control Centers (AAPCC) Toxic Exposure Surveillance System. Mushroom exposures accounted for 8,601 cases and 5 fatalities.[1]

In the same 2004 report, known gyromitrin-containing mushrooms accounted for 52 exposures and no fatalities. Only 1 fatality was in an unknown mushroom type.[1]
Unknown mushroom type makes up the majority of exposures each year, usually accounting for well over 80% of mushroom exposures, but deaths in this group remain remarkably low (0-2 per year since 1996).
In 2003, known gyromitrin-containing mushrooms accounted for 71 exposures and only 1 fatality.[2]
In 2002, gyromitrin-containing mushrooms accounted for 66 exposures and 1 death.[3]
In 2001, gyromitrin-containing mushrooms accounted for 44 exposures and no deaths.[4]
In 2000, gyromitrin-containing mushrooms accounted for 36 exposures and no deaths.[5]
In 1999, gyromitrin-containing mushrooms accounted for 36 exposures but no recognized fatalities.[6]
In 1998, gyromitrin-containing mushrooms accounted for 77 exposures but no deaths.[7]
In 1997, gyromitrin-containing mushrooms accounted for 86 exposures, 3 with major outcomes, but no deaths.[8]
In 1996, gyromitrin-containing mushrooms accounted for 62 exposures but no deaths.[9]
Another study published in May 2000 used data from the National Center for Health Statistics and found no difference from the AAPCC annual report in numbers of deaths caused by mushroom exposures.[10]


----------

